# USB Driver for Hard Drive Enclosure Won't Load



## marcrinnyc510 (Jun 22, 2007)

I was hoping that someone might have a fix for a USB driver problem that I'm having with a hard drive enclosure. It's a USB 2.0 enclosure.

I'm using Windows Vista on a new Gateway computer & so far have been unable to get 2 different hard drive enclosures to work properly. The first was a CompUSA brand & the second from Rocketfish. The drive enclosure is recognized but when asked to load the drivers I get the error that drivers are unable to be located, and this happened with both enclosures. I had a CD with drivers for the Rocketfish enclosure and pointed it there but still got the same error. Then I pointed to the System directory & it seems that it finds the driver, but then still fails when attempting to load--something about an error when loading--so the enclosure still shows not working properly in the Device Manager & I can't see the drive.

What's somewhat odd is that the first time that I plugged in the CompUSA enclosure it was recognized & did actually work, that is for a short time. In the middle of transferring some files from the external drive (using the enclosure) my PC crashed & I got the blue screen. Upon rebooting it didn't work again, but as it did work the first time it obviously can so I'm fairly certain this is a unique Vista problem as I didn't have this with XP.

If anyone has a fix or any suggestions I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## bellemdm (Feb 8, 2008)

You probably already figured this out, but I was having the same issue with a Rocketfish hard drive enclosure not being recognized and Windows Vista not being able to find a driver for it. BTW, Microsoft is of no help and they want to charge you $49 for a technical support call even just to ask for a driver! I went to Geek Squad and all they did was disable the Gateway Big Fix program and the drive was recognized immediately! Vista may continue to search for a driver that matches the hard drive in the enclosure, but as long as you can see the new drive in My Computer, you are set.


----------



## Psychomachy (Aug 2, 2008)

I am getting the same error, I had a wd 500 gb hard drive and put that into my rocketfish 3.5 enclosure kit, both are sata, so that works, I tried it into my laptop (vista) no go, then I tried it into my xp desktop, ( back and front usb ports, and that was a no go too... any suggestions?


----------



## Psychomachy (Aug 2, 2008)

Please help


----------



## behindurdoor (Aug 8, 2008)

i have the same problem? I will search for answers too, however, someone said that you should set the jumper to master, but I don't know how to do that? Any help?


----------



## behindurdoor (Aug 8, 2008)

disable the Gateway Big Fix program 

Gateway BigFix Removal Is Unnecessarily Difficult to Disable
Gateway BigFix is one of the software programs that is provided by Gateway specifically. The reason that this software is listed as a separate con from other presupplied software is that it cannot be removed. In order to remove the ubiquitous opening BigFix screen, an administrator will have to perform the following steps:

Go to Start, and type “msconfig” (without the quotes) in the “Start Search” blank. 
Click the Startup tab. 
Uncheck the BigFix checkbox.


----------



## Psychomachy (Aug 2, 2008)

I... don't have big fix on my computer  I uninstalled it awhile ago.


----------



## Psychomachy (Aug 2, 2008)

Or at least... when I did what you said, I didn't see an icon that said bigfix :S


----------



## Psychomachy (Aug 2, 2008)

Fixed  I just formatted the hard drive with Disk Manager, and that did the job!


----------



## robinew (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi. I have the same problem with my usb 2.0 hard drive enclosure. It was working fine for some time then suddenly XP doesn't recognize it at all. It is not in device manager or disk management or anywhere else that I can find. When I plug it in it will light up and I can hear it running. Any suggestions as to what I am doing wrong. It may have been removed with out the safely remove hardware clicked. In fact I am pretty sure this is what happened. Thanks


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

robinew said:


> Hi. I have the same problem with my usb 2.0 hard drive enclosure. It was working fine for some time then suddenly XP doesn't recognize it at all. It is not in device manager or disk management or anywhere else that I can find. When I plug it in it will light up and I can hear it running. Any suggestions as to what I am doing wrong. It may have been removed with out the safely remove hardware clicked. In fact I am pretty sure this is what happened. Thanks


I read about this problem in Maximum PC. There's a cach file you need to delete. I'm still looking for the article.....


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

Looking at the article....this is for the guy's Maxtor OneTouch4 external hardrive:

do a search for and delete infcache.1 file

unplug the drive and restart the pc.

upon reboot windows will rebuild the file and the drive should work. I haven't tried it. Just repeating what I'm seeing in print.

edit...the above is for XP.


----------



## robinew (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the response, but that doesn't work. I asume you are referring to the infcache.1 file in the windows inf folder.


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

yeah thats the file. oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

Is the usb port working?


----------



## robinew (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, the ports work fine. The only think I havn;t do that I can think of is to try it on a different computer. I will try that and get back. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Psychomachy (Aug 2, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh it worked for a little bit... but now it won't :'(


----------



## Psychomachy (Aug 2, 2008)

tyguj


----------



## robinew (Aug 9, 2008)

I got it working. I had to uninstall SP3. I had forgotten about that because I hadn't used the drive for a few weeks before and after I had installed the SP. Oh! I just now realized that this is a Vista thread. Sorry!


----------



## jellydog (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the 3.5 enclosure and spent hours trying to get it to work. I found a post somewhere that said the manual is wrong in that it says to set the drive to Master. It should be set to CS (Cable Select). I moved the jumper to CS and it worked. Sheesh.


----------



## Arcusan (Feb 9, 2010)

Have had a WD 1TB MyBook for several years, it has mine and my girlfriend's life on it. Pictures, videos, documents, etc. This hard drive was never used as a system drive, just as an external storage. We just moved and something happened to the MyBook, so I decided to put the drive into my Rocketfish RF-HD35 3.5" Hard Drive Enclosure to see if it was the hard drive or the MyBook. The hard drive was recognized and was working just fine. I log onto my computer the next morning and it stopped working. I'm using an HP Presario C700 laptop with Windows 7. I followed all the suggestions here, but no luck. The only thing I haven't tried is the jumper because I don't have one. I was going through some of the suggestions on a different forum and I checked in the Disk Management utility and it sees the hard drive, but it won't let me initialize it. Below are the screen shots of what it was telling me:




























Any suggestions?


----------

